# Edge gluing



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

Edge Gluing using the MortisePro Plus


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Uhhhh--why bother??


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

What it does

Have you ever glued up a top and had one board stick up a little 
out toward the center where you can not put a clamp ? 
it puts a dowel or dowels in the same spot on both or 
more so if there is a small difference in the boards that
will go to the down side of the table top so there is 
not a lot of scraping and sanding .


----------



## pizn (Aug 29, 2014)

Any idea how much this thing costs?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> Have you ever glued up a top and had one board stick up a little
> out toward the center where you can not put a clamp ?
> - lcurrent


Not after I started using cauls. Seems like extra work.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

> Not after I started using cauls. Seems like extra work.
> 
> - BinghamtonEd


Exactly!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've been gluing up table tops for years without any connectors, I agree with the Ed glue is plenty strong enough without dowels ,this just adds extra unnecessary work and cost.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Dominoes, buscuits, now using a mortiser and dowels. Your best bet is to use cauls and good techniques to acheive a flat glue up. The mortiser might work well for smaller glueups but i would think it would be combersome for larger glueups. 
I don't use any alignment tecniques except for cauls and clamps but if you need them to get it flat then l say use them.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

???


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

I dont why you would want to but you can put mortises, 
edge to edge on a 4 X 8 sheet of plywood together using 
loose tenons as one edge always stays the same

Mortisepropluse.com


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

The above notes re: cauls are correct. Using cauls properly will align the parts during glue-up and put pressure across the entire length. Using biscuits and loose tenons to keep parts that are not well squared aligned will usually eventually fail as the wood's memory is very strong.


----------

